# "Objekt" immer im Vordergrund einer Seite



## toffa (12. November 2004)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich bin jetzt schon seit Ewigkeiten auf der Suche nach einer Lösung meines Problems.
Da mein Können auch recht stark begrenzt ist, habe ich immer noch keine Lösung.
Deshalb frage ich jetzt einfach und hoffe mal, dass ihr mir helfen werdet.

Also ich möchte eine Internetseite erstellen, die in etwa so aussehen soll:






Das Problem ist, dass ich möchte, dass der Inhalt der Seite beim Herunterscrollen immer bis zu der "Leiste" geht.
Also ich könnte z.B. in der Mitte einfach einen Frame machen, in dem alles angezeigt wird, aber dann entstehen sehr große Lücken.
Deshalb möchte ich irgendwie erreichen, dass diese "Leiste" irgendwie immer vor dem Seiteninhalt bleibt.(ich meine sowas auch schonmal gesehen zu haben...)
Ich hoffe mal, dass ihr mein Problem verstanden habt, ist sehr schwer zu beschreiben.

Wäre schön wenn ihr mit helfen könnt.


----------



## d4kine (12. November 2004)

Joa, sowas hatte ich auchmal vor, aber ich habs dann doch gelassen, weil das zuviel arbeit ist! die lösung die ich im moment hätte,
 wäre dass du das Bild in einzelne Teile "zerstückelst" und später wieder zusammensetzt. AM besten bekommste das mit Photoshop hin!
   ... Hoffe ich konnte dir helfen

   Greetz -> d4kine <-


----------



## toffa (13. November 2004)

Ne, leider nicht wirklich. 

Also ich weiß dann immer noch nicht, wie ich es hinbekomme, 
dass der text immer entsprechend nur bis zu der Leiste geht.

Hab das Bild mal verbessert:





So soll das dann mit dem Text funktionieren.
Ich hab leider überhaupt keine Ahnung wie man so etwas umsetzen kann.

Ich hatte nur schon die Idee, dass man diese Leiste in eine eigene html-Datei legt, 
die als Hintergrund die eigentliche Seite hat oder so...

Also ich weiß ja nicht ob das einigermaßen unkompliziert umsetzbar ist.


----------



## Tobias Menzel (13. November 2004)

Hi,

das Einzige, was mir dazu einfällt, wäre:

- die Grafik als GIF mit transparentem Hintergrund speichern und

- z.B. in ein DIV-Tag über einen iFrame für den Inhalt legen.

(Etwas ähnliches habe ich auch grade verwendet, und die von mir getesteten Browser (IE, Firefox, NS) lassen das zu.


... oder Flash. 

Gruß

.


----------



## toffa (13. November 2004)

Das hört sich schon seeehhr gut an!

Das Problem ist nur, dass ich mit div-Tags eigentlich noch nichts gemacht habe...:-( 
Könntest du mir vielleicht mal so grob n Code dafür geben?
Dann bekomme ich das hoffentlich hin.

Aber schonmal vielen Dank!


----------



## Tobias Menzel (13. November 2004)

Hi,

 so was zum Beispiel:
	
	
	



```
<body>
<div id="content" style="position: absolute; top: 100px; left: 100px; width: 640px; height: 480px; z-index: 1; visibility: visible; overflow: hidden;"> 
<iframe src="inhalt.htm" width="100%" height="100%" name="contentFrame" frameborder="0"> 
</iframe>
</div>
<div id="navi" style="position: absolute; top: 50px; left: 50px; width: 640px; height: 480px; z-index: 2; visibility: visible; overflow: hidden;"> 
    Hier die Navi hinein ...<br>
    <br>
    ich w&uuml;rde empfehlen, das Bild in mehrere kleine GIFs aufzuteilen,<br>
    die Du in weitere DIVs in diesem Container unterbringst, damit<br>
    Du keine riesen-Grafik hast und den Text im transparenten Bereich<br>
    dennoch markieren kannst...
</div>
</body>
```

Gruß

.


----------



## toffa (13. November 2004)

Dann mal vielen, vielen Dank!
Ich hoffe mal, dass ich das irgendwie hinkriege...
Aber das werde ich ja erleben.

PS: Bis jetzt siehts sehr gut aus!


----------

